# You know you're a haunter if.............



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

You know you're a haunter if......

You start pulling all of your bins, boxes, tubs and props and people keep asking are you moving?????? 
Um no, just getting ready for Halloween lol


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

You know you are a haunter if...

The fire department has been called to investigate why you have the beginnings of a HUGE bonfire set up in your front yard in AUGUST!!

DUH! 'Tis the Halloween season.......Just Wait!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

You know your a haunter if........ 

You can schedule October 31st and November 1st as vacation days from work 2 years in advance.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

You know you're a haunter if.....
there's always some macabre paint project on your porch or lawn drying in the sun.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I love these!!!! Maple I totally relate. When I started working at my current job that I do not work on Halloween, EVER!!!!!! lol now everyone from my works comes to my house for Halloween including the owners lol who now have a 2 1/2 old son, he is totally obsessed with all things Halloween. Its the best thing ever... I always tell him he gets it from his Auntie, the agree


----------



## mmmkap (Jul 30, 2015)

You know you're a haunter if...............
You're husband tells you he thinks you may have a sickness and then smiles!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

You know youre a haunter if....
You are driving down the street and see a huge 20 foot + tall ugly dead tree in the middle of an empty field and say to your husband " Hey that would be the PERFECT tree for our front yard" 

On that note. Can someone have you committed for being to obsessed with Halloween, asking for a friend?


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

You know you’re a haunter if.....

You have a drawer somewhere designated for the spiders, fake body parts, bits of creepy cloth, and other items you missed in the ‘great packing up’ every year.

You have ever told someone ‘just put all those skulls in the box with that one skeleton. They’ll fit right alongside the ribs perfectly.’

You spent Easter Saturday working on Halloween projects while the kids dyed eggs. The kids don’t find that at all out of the ordinary.

You get ‘the prop you’ve been drooling over’ for your birthday. In June.

All you want for Christmas is foam sheets and HDs werewolf. Or headless horseman. Or.....


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I got Zaltana from GR for my birthday, anniversary, christmas present........ lol


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I got Zaltana from GR for my birthday, anniversary, christmas present........ lol 
I did get her on sale and with free shipping 

and yeah right She can be for one of those but not all three.....


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

...You wake up in a cold sweat in April from a dream where Halloween went terribly, horribly wrong. You run out of candy, you didn’t finish any of your projects, you forgot to put your old props out, you had to work super late, you forgot to buy pumpkins or forgot to carve them... etc. Then you realize its April and you are happy because you have 6 months until Halloween. Then you panic again because its only 6 months until Halloween and you have so much to do...

I get a version of this dream multiple times every year. Ive had it ever since I was young. Then, I would have forgotten to get or make a costume, or we would somehow miss Halloween and trick-or-treating. Seriously, nightmares.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

You know you’re a haunter if....

the electrician comes to fix your circuit breaker (which you blew on Halloween) and you hear a scream from the other room when he opens the closet and sees a zombie

You’re painting blood on a guillotine and the mailman says “it’s that special time of year”

If you’re more excited for your liquid latex order than your new iPhone 

If the girl who works at spirit Halloween knows the guys who sold you the store display trees 2 years ago.

If you’re out of red food coloring


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

Criteria for buying a new house , a prime lot for decorating and plenty of outdoor electrical outlets.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Its so funny how many of these I can relate too lol

When my maillady sees me in the garage with power tools, she says Oh its that time again


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

You know you are a haunter if....

You go to home depot and your cart has, a can of great stuff, a dremel bit, 2 cans of metallic gold spray paint, and 2 life size skellys........


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

You know you're a home haunter if....

...you slow down to look every time you see a pile of stuff left out by one of your neighbors for bulk pickup, to see if there's anything you can use to make props.

...you're running to Home Depot/Lowes once a week in August, twice a week in September, and nearly every other day in October. 

...you immediately know what someone is talking about when they say things like "monster mud", "cauldron creep", "blucky", "grave grabber", "breathing grave", and "flying crank ghost"


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

You know you're a haunter if....

You run to Michaels in your PJs to get a can of summer green stained window spray paint 30 minutes before the close!


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

You know you're a haunter if....

A father comes to your house to shake your hand because when his wife and kid got home, all they could talk about was how scary this house was and he had to come see it for himself.
=)


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

You know your a haunter if ....... you cannot drive by an old pallet left on the side of the road or outside a house , 
you know your a haunter if ....... you start bulk buying sweets and candy in may ready for october 31st .


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

You know you're a haunter when....

People constantly tell you that they thought of you when they saw (insert random Halloween, horror, or other related item here).
Your co-workers ask how the haunt build is going... In April.
Your co-workers and friends constantly ask if you're going to work at the Halloween store again this year... Even though you only worked at one once and that was over 5 years ago.
You ask prospective landlords how they feel about Halloween when looking for a place to rent. (they like Halloween and they help decorate every year)
You don't even mention the Halloween convention, but everyone remembers it's in the spring and they ask you about it every year.
People save pieces for foam for you.
You are asked by your local library to teach a class on how to decorate for Halloween.
The people at Lowe's just assume everything you are buying is for Halloween.
You are introduced to new co-workers as "that person who is really into Halloween."

All of these are true... I'm not sure what that says about me.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

You know you're a haunter if....

*The family is not concerned by skeletons sitting on the couch in the living room. And extended family expects you to bring one along to family dinners & such.

*The neighbors just smile & wave when they see headstones in the back yard at random times over the summer. 

*to a lesser degree... nobody is surprised in the slightest when you decide a creepy old cemetery is the perfect location for the Spawn's dance photos...


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

You know you are a haunter if.....

While outside spray painting a skelly gold all your neighbors slow down to see what you are up to now!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

You know you are a haunter if........

You can buy your wife anything Halloween for ANY Holiday, your anniversary, and black fake roses are the perfect gift for Valentines Day.......

When the managers of Lowes and Menards see you and ask what you are getting for your Halloween build every time your in the store.......

When you have 200 ft. of 3/4" PVC on a storage rack in your garage and you're not doing any plumbing......


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Mapleton Manor said:


> You know you are a haunter if........
> 
> You can buy your wife anything Halloween for ANY Holiday, your anniversary, and black fake roses are the perfect gift for Valentines Day.......
> 
> ...


Exactly!!!!???? I have a huge rack of PVC piping, a stack of skids, lumber and pool noodles in abundance in my garage!??


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

You know you are a haunter if...

You choose your house's exterior paint color (dark grey/black trim) to go with your Halloween decorations.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

You know you're a haunter, or at least a maker when you show up to pick your children up at the bus stop wearing steel toes, hearing protection around your neck in halloween scrub pants and an old workshirt covered in grey and black paint.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

you know your a haunter if..... the inside of your toilet seat is stained with a red handprint and the words watch your back ( lol I thought it would come off )

as someone posted on another thread here if your grass has various colors of spray paint ( overspray) . 

if you let your grass die ( no water) for the cause ( graveyard etc )


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

LouNroxLuv said:


> You know you are a haunter if....
> 
> You go to home depot and your cart has, a can of great stuff, a dremel bit, 2 cans of metallic gold spray paint, and 2 life size skellys........


It was silver paint!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

You know you are a haunter if... Phrases like My coffin, my straightjacket, and grab the corpse appear as normal conversation. 


You name your props as you're working with them and remember it.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

DeadED said:


> It was silver paint!


Absolutely, every character we have has a name and we remember all of them.........Hmmmmmmmmm.

You know your a haunter if......You actually carry on a conversation with your characters as you are dressing and setting them up......and every night when you go out to fluff them so they look good.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

You know you're a haunter if......You are Home Depot studying the quality and function of a prop so hard, an employee comes by and asks if something is wrong.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

You know you're a haunter if......YOU see NOTHING wrong with ANY of these posts!!!
I just reread the whole thread looking for ONE item I could disagree with and COULDN'T


----------



## Barnardrm1! (Oct 31, 2017)

You know you're a haunter if...… 24 hours before a Cat 4 Hurricane is scheduled to hit, instead of evacuating, you gather supplies to finish tombstones and your husband is wiring new outside outlets just for your haunt!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

kuroneko said:


> You know you're a haunter when....
> 
> You don't even mention the Halloween convention, but everyone remembers it's in the spring and they ask you about it every year.
> 
> All of these are true... I'm not sure what that says about me.


There’s a Halloween convention? Tell me more!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Bobbiejo said:


> There’s a Halloween convention? Tell me more!


There's lot's of them! 

https://www.halloweenforum.com/haunts-gatherings-and-conventions/

Transworld is the biggest in St Louis....Look it up on youtube for videos of some of the best (most expensive) animation props on the market....ZR


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Barnardrm1! said:


> You know you're a haunter if...… 24 hours before a Cat 4 Hurricane is scheduled to hit, instead of evacuating, you gather supplies to finish tombstones and your husband is wiring new outside outlets just for your haunt!


That is commitment right there! Stay safe


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Jerseyscare said:


> You know you're a haunter if......YOU see NOTHING wrong with ANY of these posts!!!
> I just reread the whole thread looking for ONE item I could disagree with and COULDN'T



Totally agree. I can not find a single one I find strange lol. I can totally relate to all of them, or I am slightly jealous of some lol


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Barnardrm1! said:


> You know you're a haunter if...… 24 hours before a Cat 4 Hurricane is scheduled to hit, instead of evacuating, you gather supplies to finish tombstones and your husband is wiring new outside outlets just for your haunt!


I gathered my stone stuff so I could work on them if the power went out LOL


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope you all in the path of Florenece are safe


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

You know you're a haunter if........
You wait alllllllllllll day at work to come home and stalk this forum to see what all your friends are up today, what they bought or made and what spooky plans they have brewing.....


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> There’s a Halloween convention? Tell me more!


Like ZR said, there's lots of them! I usually go to the National Haunters Convention (formerly the East Coast Haunters Convention). It was held in eastern PA, but recently moved to Atlantic City, NJ after a really long hiatus. I would talk about it all the time until they went on hiatus, but everyone remembered and would ask me about every single year. I just don't have the money or time to make it out to all the other conventions.

(But wait! There's more!)

You know you're a haunter when...

Your friends keep recruiting you to help other people with their Halloween problems. (this keeps happening this year... I'm seriously getting overbooked for help)
You find yourself conflicted between working on your projects and cleaning up your space enough to unpack the Halloween closets.
You are excited for new tools to build MORE Halloween things with... Oh, and maybe use around the house?
No one says anything when you start wearing Halloween shirts in August... Not even the customers at your job, because _everyone_ knows you (don't) have a Halloween problem.
You have a giant spider on your dashboard in your car and joke it's your car's security system. (but the guy at the DMV wasn't amused)
Despite following about the same schedule every year, your neighbors all cheer when they finally see you actually putting stuff in the yard because they were afraid you weren't going to set up this year.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

You know you are haunter if....
On May 1st you are excited because it is now only 6 month to Halloween (and a bit off balance because there is no April 31st)

People ask what you are doing for Valentines, and the answer is "working on my tombstones in the basement" (true story!)

You schedule yourself at home for the first weekend in October to put up your display.

You consider Nightmare before Christmas both a Halloween and Christmas movie.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> There’s a Halloween convention? Tell me more!


Several of these around. I'm excited because the Midwest Haunters convention has moved to Chicago... I work in Chicago... YAY! Already saved on my schedule.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1492254814253949/


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Mapleton Manor said:


> You know your a haunter if........
> 
> You can schedule October 31st and November 1st as vacation days from work 2 years in advance.


Hell yeah!!! When each year begins we are allowed to start scheduling vacation days. I also ask off for Halloween when it's only January.


----------



## Kairayn (Mar 14, 2018)

You know you're a haunter if...

Staff at Home Depot ask what you're building with all those materials and you answer with a straight face "nightmares."


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

TosaTerror said:


> Hell yeah!!! When each year begins we are allowed to start scheduling vacation days. I also ask off for Halloween when it's only January.


I used to do that at my last job. You submitted all of your vacation as soon as the new year opened or you risked not getting the days you wanted. Most of the people I worked with fought over Christmas and New Years. I didn't have that much competition for Halloween, but I never took the chance.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

You know you're a haunter if...

You're cleaning out some random cubby at home and find a bag of eyeballs.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

You know you're a haunter if...

You have 15 totes of Halloween stuff and hardly any other totes in your basement!!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

You have over 25 packages delivered from Amazon and you have to speed home to hide the boxes so your spouse doesn't know you ordered more Halloween supplies ???


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I honestly don’t know what is my favorite. I feel like can totally relate to all of them!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

You know you're a haunter when...

There's been a fog machine on the kitchen table for months next to the crockpot.
Your spouse comments that it doesn't feel like home unless there are stray Halloween items scattered throughout the house.
Going to any store at any point during the year always leads to "How fast can you find the Halloween item(s)?"
You're pretty sure people would lose their minds if they saw you buying things for/working on a "normal" home improvement project.
Your spouse bought that bottle of liquor only because the bottle was cool and they thought you could turn it into an awesome potion bottle.
You go through and do a big purge of clutter and stuff from the house... And now you have room for more Halloween!


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

When you neighbor who has just listed their house believes October will improve their chances of a sale..


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

You know you're a haunter if...

You finally give in and permanently decorate at least a third of the living room with Halloween; including an articulating skeleton posed on the end of the sofa no one else ever uses.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

You know you are a haunter if....

You consider boycotting stores that have Christmas displays up in September.


----------



## Kairayn (Mar 14, 2018)

Therewolf said:


> You know you are a haunter if....
> 
> You consider boycotting stores that have Christmas displays up in September.


Absolutely. This irritates me to no end. I have neighbors down there street that already have Christmas lights up. Ugh.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Therewolf said:


> You know you are a haunter if....
> 
> You consider boycotting stores that have Christmas displays up in September.


I totally can't do it! Christmas gets the best electrical and lighting! Fake candles, whirl-a-motion lights in single colors, strand and rope lighting in single colors, every kind of extension cord and timer? I need it all! Almost my entire haunt is powered by "Christmas" stuff.

Besides... It gives me a chance to talk to the Christmas lovers and convert them to Halloween.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

kuroneko said:


> I totally can't do it! Christmas gets the best electrical and lighting! Fake candles, whirl-a-motion lights in single colors, strand and rope lighting in single colors, every kind of extension cord and timer? I need it all! Almost my entire haunt is powered by "Christmas" stuff.
> 
> Besides... It gives me a chance to talk to the Christmas lovers and convert them to Halloween.


I cant boycott them either. I get most of my electrical cords and timers and such as you do when christmas goes on clearance after the season.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

You look at a prop at a store and think to yourself, "I can make that.. A pvc frame, a deer motor and some pushrods there, a mask and some dyed cheesecloth and distressed fabric..." and realize you already have all the parts you need at home.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

You know you are a haunter if.... 

Someone slows down to ask you if you are selling coffins because you have two propped against the garage door...and it's still summer.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

You know your a haunter if ....... your birthday / christmas/ anniversary present list has the following items

1. a heat gun
2. a jigsaw
3. a dremel 
4. a sawzall


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

You know you are a haunter if.....

You have an annual shopping trip with your mother in law that is all about Halloween, and you look forwad to the day all year long! Today I that day I can not wait ...


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

LouNroxLuv said:


> You know you are a haunter if.....
> 
> You have an annual shopping trip with your mother in law that is all about Halloween, and you look forwad to the day all year long! Today I that day I can not wait ...


Wife and I spend an entire Saturday hitting all the Halloween store near us.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

- Stop cutting your lawn in September because you think the elongated grass adds to your spooky graveyard display in October.
- In August and/or September, someone asks you if you want to do something the first weekend in October, and you vaguely turn them down saying you already have plans that weekend. When in reality you blocked off that weekend to setup your outdoor Halloween display.
- Ask for Halloween off each year in January. (This is a repeat but true for me)
- Your daughter has become desensitized by your decorations each year, saying that they're "Meh, ok..." as she shrugs her shoulders. Meanwhile kids older than her have to cover their eyes as they walk by your house on their way home from school.
- Purchase a tally counter to keep track on how many Trick or Treaters you get. (My friends make fun of me for this one) 
- When you have an account to a year-round Halloween website forum


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Malicious said:


> You know your a haunter if ....... your birthday / christmas/ anniversary present list has the following items
> 
> 1. a heat gun
> 2. a jigsaw
> ...


Lol, my birthday is October 2nd and my parents keep asking me for a list. Right now it only has dremel and sawzall.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

You know you're a haunter if.....

You're jealous of people whose b-day falls on Oct 31 and you lie that your b-day is on that day...I don't do this, a "friend" does..


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Scorpion I am really jealous. More so because I was supposed to be born on Oct 23rd. So my mom could have worked a little harder on getting me out of there. Sadly I hung on until they had to scare me out almost an entire month late on Nov 22nd. So now about every 7 years my Birthday falls on Thanksgiving. Wrong Holiday


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Scorpion I am really jealous. More so because I was supposed to be born on Oct 23rd. So my mom could have worked a little harder on getting me out of there. Sadly I hung on until they had to scare me out almost an entire month late on Nov 22nd. So now about every 7 years my Birthday falls on Thanksgiving. Wrong Holiday


Ha! What a coincidence LNL, my day is Nov 26 and like you, once in awhile lands on Turkey day.....close but not close enough, lol


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Agreed not close enough. It is funny how close our Birthdays are though


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Deleted personal information


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

You know you're a haunter if.....

You have a new privacy fence built and you're more excited about the props you can build with the old fence material than you are about the new fence.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Malicious said:


> You know your a haunter if ....... your birthday / christmas/ anniversary present list has the following items
> 
> 1. a heat gun
> 2. a jigsaw
> ...


And I snort because I inherited 2 of those four and got the others as gifts. Last year was a belt and disc sander. This year will probably be a wood router. My husband's co-workers are very confused.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

We have those (although I am not allowed to play with the sawzall, for some strange reason my husband thinks I will end up at the ER) I really REALLY want a table saw! I doubt I would be allowed to play with that either. My name is NOT Grace lol




LadyMage said:


> And I snort because I inherited 2 of those four and got the others as gifts. Last year was a belt and disc sander. This year will probably be a wood router. My husband's co-workers are very confused.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Scary Firefighter said:


> You know you're a haunter if.....
> 
> You have a new privacy fence built and you're more excited about the props you can build with the old fence material than you are about the new fence.


YES! I have done exactly this. what else do people do with their old broken fences?


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

LouNroxLuv said:


> We have those (although I am not allowed to play with the sawzall, for some strange reason my husband thinks I will end up at the ER) I really REALLY want a table saw! I doubt I would be allowed to play with that either. My name is NOT Grace lol


The table saw is the one tool in all my workshop that scares the **** out of me. I will use it, but I spend a lot of time setting my cuts up just so to reassure myself I that I am not going to hurt myself. I'm not a klutz, but I do have very serious anxiety issues. I couldn't make myself use it at all until I picked up the most overkill pushblock going. It doesn't help in the setting up a cut takes forever department, but at least I can use the damned thing!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

You might be a haunter if your workshop currently looks like this:


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

You might be a haunter if.......you go to get groceries forgetting that you have a pile of skeletons in the back of the SUV


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

LadyMage, I would probably be nervous at first because I have not used a table saw in YEARS and because I tend to be Queen of the klutz tribe but after using it a few times I would be ok.

Malicious, I love that

You know you are a haunter if............. Your normal body aches and pains feel like a welcome relief to how you feel during this time of year..... ughhhhhhhh My everything hurts!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

LadyMage said:


> You might be a haunter if your workshop currently looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 567347


Wish I had a workshop, but my garage looks very much like right now.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Malicious said:


> You might be a haunter if.......you go to get groceries forgetting that you have a pile of skeletons in the back of the SUV


Been There!... Done That!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

You know you are haunter if... Your friends and neighbors stop to ask where is the best place to get a deal on Skeletons. (Actual conversation from last night)


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

You know you're a haunter when....

You've recruited your landlords to haunt support staff. They decorated their windows and they just bought a box of full sized candy for me to give out this year.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Therewolf said:


> Wish I had a workshop, but my garage looks very much like right now.


I have a workshop because I don't have a garage, and my husband was sick of my projects occupying every flat surface in the house


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

CarterTarterSauce said:


> You know you are a haunter if...
> 
> The fire department has been called to investigate why you have the beginnings of a HUGE bonfire set up in your front yard in AUGUST!!
> 
> DUH! 'Tis the Halloween season.......Just Wait!


Or: The fire department has been called to investigate the pillar of 'smoke' billowing out of the 40-50' tall ring of trees in your front yard while you test your foggers. Then they come back when you're adjusting your lights for that perfect glow... Like everyone in the neighborhood doesn't know who we are already.


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

You know you are a haunter if...

You get a quote for a 10x15' shed and after adding a 2nd story to it, ask how much taller they're wiling to build it because you're calculating cubic feet instead of square feet. Then you clear another 1/2 acre of brush to 'give the dog more running space' when in reality you're looking at building an even bigger storage shed. LOL!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

LadyMage said:


> I have a workshop because I don't have a garage, and my husband was sick of my projects occupying every flat surface in the house


That sounds familiar. We now rent a two bedroom second floor apartment and I too lack a garage or workshop space. The larger of the two bedrooms is now my studio/storage for my haunt. We actually intentionally looked for a two bedroom so there would be a chance that my stuff wouldn't take over the whole apartment. Despite the large space I have, I still sometimes end up in the living room or kitchen for some of my projects. My husband has "large workshop" and "lots and lots of storage" on the must have list for our future house.


----------



## Creepcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

You know you're a haunter if...

A truck pulls into your driveway in July and unloads a casket.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

you know you're a haunter when....

you buy a gallon glass jar of pickles for a head in a jar prop and dump the contents in the walmart parking lot ... to feed the birds, or course ;-)

amk


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol, can you imagine a "non believer " reading all our idiosyncrasies?


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha. You’re describing me!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

You know you’re a haunter if....

You’ve taken your spouse to Spirit Halloween for “date night”
Your car has never seen the inside of a garage.
You have more skeletons than family members.
You actually have skeletons in your closet.
You’ve received thank you letters in the mail regarding your haunt.
Your spouse refers to Halloween Forum / Pinterest / etc as the “other woman”
You request a haunted house cake for your birthday
You know all the acronyms and lingo


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

You know you're a haunter when...

You get told your "I've been ready for Halloween since last Halloween" is a lie... You've been ready for Halloween since several Halloweens ago.
You have enough Fall/Halloween shirts that you could go a month and a half straight before repeating one...
People stop you to see what Halloween shirt you're wearing today.
You spent part of your anniversary buying and testing new props.
You spent the other part of your anniversary working on tombstones.
Your spouse is somehow not only okay with all of this, but helps... Or stays out of your way.


----------



## Magellan (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, 
I envy those of you that have supportive spouses. My name is Magellan and I have a problem. Sometimes when I go shopping I get extra cash back. I hide this from wife. Once I have enough, I stop at Lowe's and Home Depot on my way to work to buy Halloween decorations and prop making supplies. Then I place them in with my other stuff and hope she won't notice.

also...

You know you are a haunter if...

While camping on the beach your wife asks you if you want to go for a walk on the beach and you answer, "No, I'm going to keep working on this pumpkin I'm carving."


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

You know you're a haunter when the Amazon Delivery Person calls stating they are having trouble finding your address. You say it is the one with a hearse and a grave yard. She says "found it" almost immedatly.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

My husband has stopped mentioning it anymore when another skeleton appears. Now he even looks in the supermarkets to see when stock is in at this time of year.


----------

